# Quick and easy tank



## Morpheus uk (Mar 2, 2008)

Made this for my phasmids but guess it would do smaller species of mantis

Was having a boring mooch round town the other day when in poundland they had these neat little gold fish bowls, but had those stupid ring lids, so brought one to see if i can modify it, so later on on buyoligy plastic mesh sives were reduced to 95p, bobs ya uncle ingrediants for a nice and easy tank.

*Prep*







This is what your`ll need

*Step 1*






Get a scalpul or something sharp and cut the mesh out of the siv, leaving the plastic handle to be binned

*Step 2*






Place the netting under the ring so it bulges through the hole

*Step 3*






Hot glue gun dabs around the whole ring to prevent escapee`s

*Step 4*






Quickly pat the netting into the glue so its a nice firm stick

And there you go, should look something like this:
















Now this is additional if you require more humidity

*Step 5*






Get some more netting not plastic but fine and poke and push it in between the ring lid and the glued mesh  

Oh yeah , all this except for the scalpull and extra netting will set you back £2.95 XD


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## king_frog (Mar 2, 2008)

That's good for the price, and looks good too.

BUT  

Down at the local pet shop, I can buy a big plastic jar, with a real plant and compost, and 4 stick insects. For £1!






Bad pic because i couldn't stretch the webcamfar enough, and i wasn't going to go get the other camera because i'm lazy.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 2, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> Bad pic because i couldn't stretch the webcamfar enough, and i wasn't going to go get the other camera because i'm lazy.


lmao  

maybe i,am gonna try this becouse in a period of the next 2 weeks i,ll get around 200-400 babies.........


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 3, 2008)

Thx all must add though not sure if its the cheapy pound shop make but the lids a lil wobbly so be aware


----------



## Giosan (Mar 3, 2008)

King_Frog said:


> That's good for the price, and looks good too. BUT
> 
> Down at the local pet shop, I can buy a big plastic jar, with a real plant and compost, and 4 stick insects. For £1!
> 
> ...


Damn that's awesome, needs ome of those  Where do you live? I bet not in the Netherlands  Can u order online from them? (just the jars and plants, not insects).


----------



## king_frog (Mar 3, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Damn that's awesome, needs ome of those  Where do you live? I bet not in the Netherlands  Can u order online from them? (just the jars and plants, not insects).


Lol, i live in the UK, and the shop that sells them is really small, and don't even have a website. Sorry, looks like if you're that desperate you ought to come to england  .


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 3, 2008)

Giosan said:


> Damn that's awesome, needs ome of those  Where do you live? I bet not in the Netherlands  Can u order online from them? (just the jars and plants, not insects).


http://www.sweets2yourdoor.co.uk/acatalog/info_LARGEJAR.html


----------



## Precious (Mar 10, 2008)

That's a sweet little fish bowl conversion. I was buying fake flowers at Wal Mart when I found some awesome Rubbermaid clear plastic jars. They had gallon and 1/2 gal. and they were $2.!! My poor husband drove to all over to buy all the jars they had in each store. I've modified them in various ways and they've worked out well. I use all kinds of stuff for enclosures. Glass, plastic...I'm always on the look out for new ideas.


----------

